# Ultimate Support Out of Bike Repair Stand Biz?



## Akathisia (Sep 30, 2008)

I was seriously think of getting an Ultimate Pro Elite until I saw the most recent review posted here: http://www.mtbr.com/cat/accessories/Tools/ultimate/pro-elite-repair-stand/PRD_365380_152crx.aspx

Then I went to the Ultimate Support website and it appears they are now only about music stands: http://www.ultimatesupport.com/

When you got to old links for the bike products, either the links on the site don't work or an error message comes up saying the domain expired on 10/13//08: http://www.ultimatesupport.com/s.nl/sc.9/.f

Anybody know what the story is?

Without product support, I am probably looking at another company---I will be using the stand at home mostly. I like the ability to fold it up and put it out of the way easily.

Recommendations?


----------



## Akathisia (Sep 30, 2008)

Maybe the bike stand division was sold off or they are under a new company name?

http://www.ultimatebikesupport.com/

http://www.ultimatebikesupport.com/PDFs/Feedback-Sports-Catalog-2009.pdf

But the Feedback Sports website doesn't mention bike stands http://www.feedbacksports.com/


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Ultimate divided itself this past spring.

The bike stand section was acquired by Feedback Sports, another Colorado company that, up to now, was marketing bike-specific scales through a partnership with Ultimate.

Their website URL is www.UltimateBikeSupport.com, though is's just a redirect to Feedback's website, which hasn't been updated to reflect this change.

I contacted Feedback in early summer to get a replacement part for my Ultimate handlebar holder (a small plastic collar cracked in two). They were very quick to respond and I had a new part in the mail within just a couple of days, free of charge. So it appears they are attempting to match Ultimate's legendary platinum-level customer service.

However, Feedback needs to get on the ball and update their website, and do a better job of communicating with the consumer. Producing a superior product isn't enough if they can't get effectively communicate its attributes. For instance, more eyeballs are going to see read the title of your thread, "Ultimate out of the repair stand biz" than are going to read this reply and the Feedback Sports tangent, and will assume the worst.


----------



## Akathisia (Sep 30, 2008)

Speedub.Nate said:


> Ultimate divided itself this past spring.
> 
> ...However, Feedback needs to get on the ball and update their website, and do a better job of communicating with the consumer. Producing a superior product isn't enough if they can't get effectively communicate its attributes. For instance, more eyeballs are going to see read the title of your thread, "Ultimate out of the repair stand biz" than are going to read this reply and the Feedback Sports tangent, and will assume the worst.


Your awesome review ( http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=202942 ) is what got me interested in the Pro Elite to begin with.

I was hoping that people would respond like you did. I am glad to hear that you got some customer support. The other reviewer I referred to above seemed to have problems with customer support, but maybe he didn't go to Feedback Sports.

Are you still happy with your Pro Elite?


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Akathisia said:


> Are you still happy with your Pro Elite?


Yeah, it's holding up well. I haven't had any problems with the stand or with the head, and am really pleased with it.

Besides the oxidized bolt heads I mentioned in my review, I'd like to see a larger knob to secure the head against pivoting. It tightens up easily enough and the head holds against rotation well, but it can be a pain in the butt to loosen at times.


----------



## 4slomo (Jul 4, 2006)

The Ultimate bike repair stands are carried by a number of bike shops. I've seen them most recently in REI, however, I would be surprised if other online bike shops also carry them, I just haven't bothered to check:

http://www.rei.com/product/729321


----------



## Akathisia (Sep 30, 2008)

I just ordered a Pro Elite. Thanks.


----------



## Berube (Oct 31, 2006)

You can find them at

www.aspirevelotech.com

Tehy have good price (209 for the pro-elite) and free shipping.


----------



## 2melow (Jan 5, 2004)

*same great company*

I worked at Ultimate for almost 8 years, from 1999 to 2007. The Fact on this is "Ultimate Support Systems" *music portion *of the business was sold in January of 2007. Jim (the original owner of the entire company) held onto the bike portion, but decided to retire in March of 2008. Feedback Sports, suppliers of the Alpine Digital Scale to Ultimate bought Ultimate "bike division" in April/May.

The owner of the music division bought the rights to the "Ultimate" name/logo/branding/etc. and wanted to start charging for the rights to use it. SO the new owner of the Ultimate Bike division changed the name to Feedback Sports.

Same great stand *(and still the most copied)* just a different name. Everyone has tried but still can't make a better version. The same staff is in place - in fact Kent F. is still with the bike division and is one of the very first employees hired from the late '70's or early '80's.

Brett


----------



## Akathisia (Sep 30, 2008)

2melow said:


> I worked at Ultimate for almost 8 years, from 1999 to 2007. The Fact on this is "Ultimate Support Systems" *music portion *of the business was sold in January of 2007. Jim (the original owner of the entire company) held onto the bike portion, but decided to retire in March of 2008. Feedback Sports, suppliers of the Alpine Digital Scale to Ultimate bought Ultimate "bike division" in April/May.
> 
> The owner of the music division bought the rights to the "Ultimate" name/logo/branding/etc. and wanted to start charging for the rights to use it. SO the new owner of the Ultimate Bike division changed the name to Feedback Sports.
> 
> ...


I got a Pro Elite a few weeks ago and I love it. Easy to set up and put away. Easy to adjust and has worked well for all my repair needs so far.

I will say that Feedback Sports needs to get on the ball and work on getting the word out about their stands. The website sucked badly a few weeks ago. I don't know if it's been updated yet. People need to know that there is still a company backing the product up with customer support.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Ultimate stands have been great here in the shop, for race day support and general use and abuse. Have only had one issue with them since owning one since 99 where a lock collar broke. They were very quick in sending out a replacement part and expect many more years of service out of it. If I had to chose a replacement stand today even if there were no further support I would still buy the Ultimate stand. Since that is not the case as stated above Why not own one of the best stands you can get?


----------



## superbox (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm going to buy an Ultimate stand in the very near future...is that rasta colored tripod for sale??


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

superbox said:


> I'm going to buy an Ultimate stand in the very near future...is that rasta colored tripod for sale??


I'm thinking Brett (2melow) is going to say it was an employee perk one-off....
And the red white n blue one as well.
CDT
PS Looks like Saddlewood trex on your deck, Brett


----------



## john fogarty (Jul 8, 2014)

*john fogarty*

Got new clamp jaws for my Ultimate bike stand. Check out:
feedbacksports.com


----------

